# inhibitor switch



## jimmy05 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a 98 nissan altima,the engine would not start or crank the tech. told me that was no voltage to the starter,inhibitor switch open.what is a inhibitor switch?where is at on the car.  jimmy05


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

The inhibitor switch does just what it's name implies. It inhibits volts to the starter circuit while the vehicle is in any gear other than park or neutral. It is located on the front side of the transmission. The shift cable is attached to it, as well as an electrical connector.


----------

